# New



## PTFBrian (Aug 24, 2015)

Have a Hewes Redfish 16 and a Custom Gheenoe LT25 looking at replacing the LT25 with a micro skiff with a livable. I need th boat to hold 1 adult and 2 kids. located in N Fl it will primarily hold a 9.9 and be used in Guana Lake


----------

